# Correl: An Element of Origin - Out of Character (MarauderX)



## MarauderX (Jan 21, 2004)

Hello all -
Here is the thread to discuss stats, numbers and strategies OOC (Out Of Character).  Feel free to share methods of spell enhancing warriors, tricks for teamwork or other things.  Also, ask me questions about how I might run the game here, such as "are you really gonna keep track of encumberance?", and I will give you an answer for everyone to be aware of (in this case, the answer is "yes").  

- Correl Story Hour thread

- Correl In-Character thread

- Maps Page


This thread won't include a detailed list with stats for NPCs or critters (which you may want but won't see from me ), but it gives a more basic run-down of things in the game.  It will help you know who will probably fight and who will most likely be towards the back lending a helping (or healing) hand.


----------



## MarauderX (Jan 21, 2004)

*Sukiskyn Defenders*

Let me start, since you may all be wanting to know of the 9 defenders at Sukiskyn.  

*Pyotr * - Family head, age 40+, tall with a protruding belly, red-haired with a full beard.  He carries a hefty sword at his belt with an ornate sheath.  
*Darya* - Pyotr's wife, late 30's, long black hair.  She is comfortable with her bow and seems not to have any fear.
*Taras* - Pyotr's elder son, age 20, tall, red hair.  Confident with his battle axe or short bow.
*Alfana* - Tara's wife, age 19, dirty blond hair.  Does not seem too competant holding her dagger or a sling.  
*Irina* - Pyotr's daughter, age 17, plump, red-haired.  She is a devout follower of Lurleena, a heroine who followed Ehlonna, and can provide some basic healing.  
*Matvey * - Pyotr's younger son, age 10, untidy red hair.  Though he wishes to be treated as an adult, he is still clumsy as his body has yet to hit puberty.
*Kuzma * - Pyotr's mother, age 60+, short and thin.  Also a follower of Lurleena and has directed Irina.  She can also perform healing if needed.  
*Masha * - Hako's widow, age 18, tall with long blond hair.  She carries her baby Garina in her arms or on her back.
*Stellios* - Family servant, age 50+, bald and has only one arm.  He seems a bit slow to move up and down the stairs, and takes a longer time to perform tasks.


----------



## MarauderX (Jan 27, 2004)

New chase rules I will be using, and why.  

*Chases:*

Opposed Con checks will be used as long as movement speeds are about the same. If you win, you gain 5'.  If you win by 5 or more you gain 10'. It makes for shorter checks and a faster chase.  Should the chaser catch the chasee, the chaser can dive-tackle (treat as grapple attempt with no AoO), charge, overrun or full attack the chasee.  If the chaser full attacks the chasee, the chaser loses a round of movement next turn. 

In a city chase there will be Dex checks too, and depending on how crowded the streets are it makes the DC higher or more often.  If the chasee is overturning carts of melons or otherwise adds obstructions it adds to the Dex check DC, and if the chaser misses it they lose ground, anywhere from 5’ to possibly a whole round of movement.  If they fail horribly I have them make a reflex save to stay on their feet. 

I have changed to these rules because I don't like the 'slinky effect' of movement with turn-based chases.  It works well for most movement types that are disparate too, such as the speedy monk that zips out to chase down every last mook before he gets away.


----------



## MarauderX (Jan 27, 2004)

New Magic Item Creation Rules -


*Magic Item Creation*

Way back in the days of Original D&D, XP was actually earned for attempting magic item creation, as sometimes there were hefty risks involved.  I am bringing it back that way, as a caster spends more money on better materials and takes more time to get the creation correct.  I incorporated a percentage roll that allowed for a good chance of failure if the wizard was in a hurry or the material wasn't pure, etc.  This is the formula that I have developed and will use:

(50%x Base cost factor) + (INT mod)x2 + (Caster Level)x2 + (1 per day of preparation/Spell level) – (Item creation level) + 5% per applicable feat.

Clerics, druids, sorcerers and other casters that have a different ability as a prime requisite will use that ability instead of INT.  

The base cost factor would be 1.0 if the normal cost was spent, and 0.005 per 1% over/under the cost spent.  So for example it would be 0.95 if only 90% of the cost was spent, 1.05 if 110% of the cost was spent, and so on.  A maximum of 200% of the cost is the cap for a base cost factor of 1.5.

In addition, a caster could spend up to ten times the spell level in preparation to create the item to increase the chances, or as little as 1 day.  The time spent on preparation is divided by the spell level, making the maximum chance 10% higher.  

A few examples -
1st level wizard, 11 INT, 1 day, normal cash to scribe a scroll of sleep(1st level):
(50%x1)+0+2+(1/1) = 53%
Not too good, but not the best wizard either.

10th level cleric, 16 WIS, 2 days, normal cash to create a wand of eagle's splendor (2nd level):
(50x1)+6+20+(2/2) = 77%.  

6th level sorcerer, 16 CHA, 20 days, -30% cash to create a wand of acid arrow:
(50x0.85)+6+12+(20/2) = 70% 

10th level druid, 16 CHA, 1 day, +50% cash to create a wand of Cure Serious Wounds (4th level for a druid) and has Spell Focus-Conjuration:
(50x1.15)+6+20+(1/4)+5 = 88.75 > 89%

18th level wizard, 20 INT, 20 days, -10% cash to scribe a scroll of fireball:
(50%x0.95)+10+36+(20/3) = 100+% 

Now say that same 18th level wizard tries creating the same scroll in 1 day:
(50%x0.95)+10+36+(1/3) = 100+% 

Keep in mind a roll of 00 (100%) is an automatic failure no matter what the bonuses, and 01 (1%) is automatic success no matter the penalties.

Consequences of failure could be nothing, or could result explosions, fires, or other magically produced effects that may result in a character’s death, disintegration, or even possible subservience to a creature from the outer planes.  Any failure side effects will pertain to the item researched, so trying to create a wand of magic missles may run the risk of damage and a ring of summon monster just might get you enslaved by the monster if done wrong.


----------



## MarauderX (Jan 31, 2004)

*New PrC for the Kingdom of Correl*


*Order of the Red Knights*

The Red Knights are servants of the Kingdom that take it upon themselves to patrol the less civilized areas of the realm.  Their cause is to keep the Kingdom united and remove any internal threats to the Kingdom and its people as well as protect borderlands from external marauding attackers.  As much of the Kingdom’s outskirts are still wild, this task can be overwhelming at times.  

All Red Knights wear a long red sash that typically drapes over their left shoulder and sags down to at least their waist.  The sash is non-magical, although many in the Kingdom think otherwise, and it represents a duty the wearer takes upon himself to look after the citizens of the Kingdom.  Some have enchanted their sash with magical powers, and others wear matching red dress to stand out in crowds or the wilderness.  The Red Knights have already gained legendary status among most towns and cities, and numerous tales are told about evil creatures being foiled once a red sash was in sight.  

Red Knights do not tout their position, nor do their often-times thankless heroics fill them with pride; they view themselves as a servant of good, defending those less fortunate and protecting the Kingdom and its people as a means to preserve good for the future.  Many are asked to be leaders in a town, but having no love of politics they limit themselves to rallying and leading local militias to put an end to minor threats.  

To become a Red Knight, a sworn oath of service must be made to the King and accepted by him in person.  The oath will be denied if the requirements are not met or if the person is only accepting the blessing as an honorary role.  This has been tradition since the Order was founded with the first King as the various good-aligned fraternities combined to form this one Order.  

Hit Die: d10

Requirements
To qualify to become a Red Knight, a character must fulfill all the following criteria.
Alignment: Lawful Good or Neutral Good
Base Attack Bonus: +5
Race: Dwarf, elf, half-elf, human.
Feat: Track.
Gather Information: 6 ranks
Wilderness Lore: 6 ranks
Ride: 6 Ranks
Special: Swear an oath of service to the King and be accepted by the King.  

Class Skills
A Red Knight’s class skills are Animal Empathy, Climb, Concentration, Disable Device, Diplomacy, Escape Artist, Gather Information, Handle Animal, Heal, Hide, Intuit Direction, Jump, Knowledge (All), Listen, Move Silently, Ride, Search, Sense Motive, Spot, Swim, Tumble, Use Rope and Wilderness Lore.

Skill points at each level: 4 + Int Modifier

Class Features 
Weapon and Armor Proficiency: None gained, none restricted.
BAB: As Fighter
Saves: As Cleric

Defensive Blow: Whenever a Red Knight is engaged in melee combat where the Knight seeks to protect a creature who is weaker than himself (fewer HD or total levels) or who is helpless, the Red Knight gains the listed bonus to his initiative and attack rolls.  (Modified Knight Protector of the Great Kingdom prestige class ability from Sword and Fist)

Detect Evil: Once per day per level a Red Knight can detect evil as a spell-like ability, duplicating the effects of the spell.  (Modified Paladin class ability)  

Best Effort: A Red Knight often needs a greater amount of focus.  At 2nd level a Red Knight gains a bonus to any one Red Knight class skill check he makes, once per day.  This ability must be declared before the skill check is made.  (Modified Knight Protector of the Great Kingdom prestige class ability from Sword and Fist)

Shining Beacon: The Red Knight is the embodiment of hope and inspiration.  All his allies gain a +2 morale bonus on saves versus fear affects when they are within sight of a Red Knight.  If the Knight is held, unconscious, or otherwise rendered helpless, his allies lose this bonus.  (Modified Knight Protector of the Great Kingdom prestige class ability from Sword and Fist)

Dual Strike: As the feat, a Red Knight learns the ability to work with others as a team against foes.  (Feat from Sword and Fist)

Direct Troops: As a full round action, a Red Knight can give compelling directions.  A +2 competence bonus is applied on either attacks or skill checks to all allies within 30 feet.  This lasts 1 round per level.  (Modified Warmaster prestige class ability from Sword and Fist)

Rally Troops: The presence of a Red Knight is enough to grant any allies within 30 feet a second saving throw fear and charm effects that they have already succumbed to.  Even if they fail the second saving throw, and fear effects are less severe: panicked characters are only frightened, frightened characters are only shaken, and shaken characters are unaffected.  (Modified Warmaster prestige class ability from Sword and Fist)

Implacable Hunt (Su): Beginning at 10th level, if a Red Knight wounds a target and the target escapes, the Red Knight always knows the direction in which his target lies and the approximate distance between him and his target. This ability only works if the Red Knight and his target are on the same plane of existence.  Implacable hunt can be used against a number of different targets equal to the character’s Red Knight levels. The Knight decides what targets they wish to hunt, but once the link is severed the target must again be wounded to re-establish the connection. (Modified from Defenders of the Faith)


Table 1: Red Knights
Level	BAB	Fort	Reflex	Will	Special
1	+1	+0	+0	+2	Defensive Blow +1, Detect Evil 
2	+2	+0	+0	+3	Best Effort +1 
3	+3	+1	+1	+3	Defensive Blow +2, Shining Beacon
4	+4	+1	+1	+4	Best Effort +2, Dual Strike
5	+5	+1	+1	+4	Defensive Blow +3 
6	+6	+2	+2	+5	Best Effort +3, Direct Troops
7	+7	+2	+2	+5	Defensive Blow +4, 
8	+8	+2	+2	+6	Best Effort +4, Rally Troops
9	+9	+3	+3	+6	Defensive Blow +5 
10	+10	+3	+3	+7	Best Effort +5, Implacable Hunt


----------



## MarauderX (Feb 13, 2004)

There will be some monk changes based much on the debate that is on this thread:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=76516

The essential arguement is on the monk's flurry of blows and the definition of unarmed strike.  
It may not be clear, but I disagree with the fundamental ruling that Flurry of Blows cannot be used to do special attacks such as Grapple, Trip, or Disarm.  

I will more clearly define the monk in the near future.


----------



## MarauderX (Feb 20, 2004)

MarauderX said:
			
		

> There will be some monk changes based much on the debate that is on this thread:
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=76516
> 
> ...




Ok, after further reviewing that whole discussion, I am ruling that monks CAN use a flurry of blows strike to initiate a special move such as grapple, disarm, trip, and sunder WITHOUT needing any special weapons.  The flurry of blows will be treated as an extra _attack _ with the associated penalty, if applicable.  

For example, Tanaka uses his flurry of blows on an orc.  He decides that he will try to disarm the orc first, and makes his attack roll at +0 (without other modifiers) to do so but fails.  Being a 3rd level monk, he gets one more flurry of blows attack, again at +0.  Since he failed to disarm the orc the first time, he decides to give it another try with his second strike.  He succeeds, and his turn is done as flurry of blows is a full round action.


----------



## MarauderX (Feb 20, 2004)

Check out the fumble chart  posted in the "House Rules" forum.  I am working on a 'success chart' for excellent die rolls and it will likely have some similar results - only applied as a benefit of the d20 roller.


----------



## MarauderX (Mar 10, 2004)

*Facing*

I will be using facing in a limited fashion to allow rogues sneak attack damage on those who are unaware of their presence and not flanked.  Should any major questions regarding the issue come up, I will make a ruling that hopefully will be the most fitting.  In any case where you can't tell which way someone or something is facing let me know and I will tell you and try to change the counters/figures to more accurately depict which way an opponent is facing.  

During the course of a battle a rogue may need to maneuver into position a few times in order to apply sneak attack damage.  In all cases I will try to let everyone know what you will have to do to be eligible for the extra damage.  Sometimes it won't be available (opponent has her back to a wall) and I will let you know that is that case.


----------



## MarauderX (Mar 10, 2004)

*Spell Duration*

As the PCs approach higher levels, I want everyone to start keeping track of any 'buff', summoning and other duration spells that are in use.  It's usually easiest to keep track of them in rounds, and for spells that last minutes or hours instead of rounds can be tracked with 2 d10s.  That way when Grimhold has _Bull's Strength_ and _Mage Armor_ cast on him, everyone can see that the _Bull's Strength_ is about to run out after the first fight, but the _Mage Armor_ might last to the second if planned well.  

We may go 'out-of-rounds' at times, and if a longer spell has been used we will try to estimate to the nearest round how long everyone's actions are taking.  Again, this is a record keeping technique that allows you not to forget which spells are in place as well as how long it will be before they fade.


----------



## MarauderX (Apr 9, 2004)

*Fumble Chart*

Here it is, and we will be using it from now on:

A critical fumble happens after rolling a natural 1 followed by a d20 roll of 1-7, unmodified. Anything greater than that is considered a regular ‘miss’ or ‘failure’. Magical weapons add +1 for each bonus it possesses to the second d20 roll and has additional resistance for being sundered. A character may add +1 to the second d20 roll for each Weapon Focus and Weapon Specialization if using the weapon to which the feats apply. A character that is not trained to use the weapon or skill suffers a –2 penalty to the second d20 roll. 

Fumble chart #1: Melee

D20 roll: Result:
1 Stunned for 1 round and injury to self. A stunned character drops everything held, can’t take actions, takes a –2 penalty to AC, and loses his Dexterity bonus to AC (if any). Roll 1d4 (or weapon damage, whichever is lower) and subtract from your HP as lethal damage. Poison and other effects from your own weapons do not apply. This is typically the result of an accidental move that results in injury, such as twisting an ankle, mishandling equipment, and/or random external effects. It is not a reflection of a character’s ineptitude with a weapon or training, but merely a result of rolling two 1’s in a row that shows by incorrectly placing a blow. 
2 Stunned for 1 round. A stunned character drops everything held, can’t take actions, takes a –2 penalty to AC, and loses his Dexterity bonus to AC (if any).
3 Sunder weapon. Weapon must be taken to a professional crafter/smithy for repair. Magical weapons have resistance to being sundered. 
4 Sunder weapon. Weapon must be taken to a professional crafter/smithy for repair. Magical weapons have resistance to being sundered. 
5 Sunder weapon. Weapon must be taken to a professional crafter/smithy for repair. Magical weapons have resistance to being sundered. 
6 Disarmed. The weapon falls to the ground in the PC’s square(9-10 on d10) or a square adjacent(1-8 on d10). If the character was attempting to trip, the character instead is tripped and falls prone in the space he initiated the trip unless a balance check DC=20 is made. 
7 Dazed for 1 round. The creature is unable to act normally. A dazed character can take no actions, but has no penalty to AC.



Fumble chart #2: Ranged

D20 roll: Result:
1 Stunned for 1 round. A stunned character drops everything held, can’t take actions, takes a –2 penalty to AC, and loses his Dexterity bonus to AC (if any). 
2 Sunder weapon. Weapon must be taken to a professional crafter/smithy for repair. Magical weapons have resistance to being sundered. 
3 Sunder weapon. Weapon must be taken to a professional crafter/smithy for repair. Magical weapons have resistance to being sundered. 
4 Disarmed. The weapon falls to the ground in the PC’s square(9-10 on d10) or a square adjacent(1-8 on d10). If the character was attempting to trip, the character instead is tripped and falls prone in the space he initiated the trip unless a balance check DC=20 is made. 
5 Disarmed. The weapon falls to the ground in the PC’s square(9-10 on d10) or a square adjacent(1-8 on d10). If the character was attempting to trip, the character instead is tripped and falls prone in the space he initiated the trip unless a balance check DC=20 is made. 
6 Dazed for 1 round. The creature is unable to act normally. A dazed character can take no actions, but has no penalty to AC.
7 Dazed for 1 round. The creature is unable to act normally. A dazed character can take no actions, but has no penalty to AC.



Fumble chart #3: Skills

D20 roll: Result:
1 Stunned for 1 round. A stunned character drops everything held, can’t take actions, takes a –2 penalty to AC, and loses his Dexterity bonus to AC (if any). Any repeated checks within 24 hours are subject to a –4 penalty. 
2 Drop item. The character accidentally drops a random item (player’s choice) to the ground and does not notice without a spot check DC=20. Other players may also make a spot check if they are adjacent to the character. 
3 Drop item. The character accidentally drops a random item (player’s choice) to the ground and does not notice without making a spot check DC=20. Other players may also make a spot check if they are adjacent to the character. 
4 Drop item. The character accidentally drops a random item (player’s choice) to the ground and does not notice without a spot check DC=20. Other players may also make a spot check if they are adjacent to the character. 
5 Dazed for 2 rounds. The creature is unable to act normally. A dazed character can take no actions, but has no penalty to AC.
6 Dazed for 2 rounds. The creature is unable to act normally. A dazed character can take no actions, but has no penalty to AC.
7 Dazed for 1 round. The creature is unable to act normally. A dazed character can take no actions, but has no penalty to AC.


----------



## MarauderX (Apr 9, 2004)

*Calendar*

I was trying to keep track of everything via our Yahoo group, but it is too rigid to keep track of anything more than RL gaming sessions.  Online might be the best overall, as we can count how many days have been passed in a session.  Presently I have been recording the days w/ weather, but would like it to convey a timeline for travel and other events.  If anyone has a good link to something that we could use & post somewhere, please let me know so we can share.


----------



## MarauderX (May 10, 2004)

*Druid Rulings*

*Druid Q & A*

Some important questions have been brought up about Druids and how they will function game-wise for my Campaign.  Here are some links to review the debate if you wish before reading my ruling.

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=66856

http://p198.ezboard.com/fgameschat19968frm12.showMessage?topicID=214.topic

*Q:* Does a druid get the special attacks of certain critters, like poison or constrict in snake forms?

*A:* Yes.

*Q:*Do I get extra Hit Points based on the new CON score?

*A:* Yes.  You retain your Hit Points, and any CON damage does not subtract from the druid's HP total until the CON score has been lowered to the druid's original score or lower.  

*Q:* Does the druid gain the "type" of the form assumed?

*A: * Yes, though pending further investigation.  The druid is still a druid in essence and only the physical dimensions have altered.  Spells such as _Animal Growth_ can be used in conjunction with wildshape.  

*Q:* Things get wacky in the upper levels with assuming plant forms... what's the story on that?

*A:* While in a plant form the druid will be immune to special attacks and critical attacks.  I will try to expound on this more once we have need for it.


----------



## MarauderX (May 18, 2004)

*Viper Lair Treasure:*

- 3 gems, about 100 GP each

- 6 small bottles of snake venom (STR damaging poison)

- 3 potions of Cure Light Wounds

- 2 potions of Animal Trance

- 2 scrolls; 1 of Disguise Self, 1 of Expeditious Retreat

- 153 gold pieces


----------



## MarauderX (Jul 11, 2004)

*Wolfskull Lair Treasure:*

-- gold medallion of a wolf’s head with jade eyes (~700 GP)

-- a jeweled flute (~300 GP)

-- two unknown potions

-- 2 potions of cure light wounds

-- 3 gems (1x500, 2x200)

-- 2104 gold


----------



## MarauderX (Jul 12, 2004)

*Treasure from Loshad:*

-- 6 gems (1x500, 2x150, 3x100, 1x50)

-- 1050 platinum pieces minted before the Kingdom of Correl was founded. (500 of which Thovaas gave to Fyodorll)


----------



## MarauderX (Oct 5, 2004)

*Tower of Chautauqua, Golthar's Treasure on the top floor:*

In two treasure chests -
-- large sack with 5111 GP

-- small jeweled box (??? contents ???)

-- potion of Protection from Cold

-- 3 potions of Cure Serious Wounds

-- potion of Neutralize Poison

-- 2 potions of Poison

-- 50 arrows +1

-- Ring of Jumping

-- set of small silver figurines: owl, bear, fox, hawk, spider, tree, and horse (~300 GP each)


----------



## MarauderX (Oct 5, 2004)

*Tower of Chautauqua, Hobgoblin Quarters on the second floor:*

-- 430 GP


----------



## MarauderX (Oct 5, 2004)

*Tower of Chautauqua, 1st floor entry:*

-- Collar of Charm Animal, +4 vs. Canines

-- 502 GP beneath loose floor tile


----------



## Tramp4life (Oct 6, 2004)

MarauderX said:
			
		

> Ok, after further reviewing that whole discussion, I am ruling that monks CAN use a flurry of blows strike to initiate a special move such as grapple, disarm, trip, and sunder WITHOUT needing any special weapons.  The flurry of blows will be treated as an extra _attack _ with the associated penalty, if applicable.
> 
> For example, Tanaka uses his flurry of blows on an orc.  He decides that he will try to disarm the orc first, and makes his attack roll at +0 (without other modifiers) to do so but fails.  Being a 3rd level monk, he gets one more flurry of blows attack, again at +0.  Since he failed to disarm the orc the first time, he decides to give it another try with his second strike.  He succeeds, and his turn is done as flurry of blows is a full round action.




Speaking of Monks...Just to verify:
You did decide that monk weapons could use the Weapon Finesse feat if the monk had weapon finesse (for unarmed attack) as a feat, correct?  
Also, does weapon Finesse work with grappelling and trip as these are unarmed attacks?
Also, do the damage of monk weapons go up along with their unarmed attack bonus, or does nunchuks always do d6?
What other questions...I guess that's it for now.
Great job fleshing out the world BTW...

Mike (Varekai--the new temporary guy!)


----------



## MarauderX (Oct 6, 2004)

Tramp4life said:
			
		

> Speaking of Monks...Just to verify:
> You did decide that monk weapons could use the Weapon Finesse feat if the monk had weapon finesse (for unarmed attack) as a feat, correct?




Yes.



			
				Tramp4life said:
			
		

> Also, does weapon Finesse work with grappelling and trip as these are unarmed attacks?




Yes.



			
				Tramp4life said:
			
		

> Also, do the damage of monk weapons go up along with their unarmed attack bonus, or does nunchuks always do d6?




Damage goes up per the monk's unarmed strike.  The weapons aid in changing the damage type (from bludgeoning to piercing, slashing, etc.) and add the special bonus type per the weapon (tripping, disarming, etc.)


----------



## MarauderX (Oct 8, 2004)

Current Traveling companions:

Rian - Sage of the Order of Conheci, an organization for the collection and interpretation of knowledge on nearly every subject.  Good friends with Quentin.

Siakam - Sage of the Order of Conheci.  Was under the protection the fighter killed by the last hobgoblin attack on the plains.  

Stephan - Pyotr's younger brother, started questing to find the various ruins.  

Arashika - Half-orc barbarian working with Stephan.  

Gregor - Dwarf working with Stephan, was friends with Myrrin.

Bratton - Dwarf that is now looking for an early retirement as soon as he gets out of the blasted woods.  

Yaritza - Sorceress thief with a penchant for treasure.  

He'lander - Blind elf, friends with Jerrin and fellow protector of nature.  

Jerrin - Halfling with the wolfhound.

Alex - Sneaky rogue.

Thovaas - Paladin of Heronious.

Quentin - Friend of the Sage Rian.  

Varekai - Was the unarmed defender of the murdered Sage Shamuss.


----------



## MarauderX (Oct 22, 2004)

*Campaign Survey responses*

Thanks for the survey responses!  It's been great so far, and I hope to change how things are run a little to better suit the future of the campaign.  Below are the questions and answers by person:

*1. What were your favorite moments in the campaign so far (in no particular order)?*
JO: Wolfhound doing a critical
JS: The combats are very good.
The story is well planned and follows a thread.
PO:Surviving the first night; trying to get an Otyugh drunk; realizing
what was going on with Golthar.
_JCP: Opening seige on Sukyskin; PC one-liners before a fight; many, many more..._
* 
2. What were the most forgettable moments during this campaign?*
JO: If it were forgettable, how would I remember?
JS: That damn wandering in the woods forever trying to track the goblins 
BOOO
PO: Spending a whole session on Survival/Tracking checks.
_JCP: Yeah, that sucked.  Sorry about that, it won't happen again. _ 

*3. What did the DM do right?*
JO: I like how well this was thought out
JS: Great planning and record keeping
PO: Fantastic maps.  Well-run and appropriately challenging combats. Interesting plots and myths.  Plot twists that have had enough clues
that they are not out of the blue.
_JCP: Thanks!  I will try to keep it up, and having a session only every two weeks prevents burnout and lets me plan the next session whenever I want.  _ 
*4. How could the DM improve?*
JO:
JS: More loot 
PO: Hand-wave some of the travel time.  Maybe skip the die rolls for the
days and the watches - just have it pre-determined that "third watch on
the fourth night of the trip something happens"
_JCP: I will try to skip most of the mundane things, though there are occasions where I may try to build some suspense._

*5. What are the setting's strong points?*
JO: Size of the world, the ability for a wide variety of creatures to walk in and out  
JS: Good story. developed world.
PO: Great story unfolding with Creator Gods and Elder Races.  PCs appear to
be making a difference even at our current levels.  World does not
appear to be dominated by high-level NPCs who make the PCs irrelevant
(a problem with Forgotten Realms, I understand).  I like the "borderlands" feel.
_JCP: I'm glad everyone likes it.  I was close to running a published setting but decided against it to add a sense of the unknown that I found lacking whenever I played something like Forgotten Realms, Dragonlance or Greyhawk.  That, and I'd rather use my own setting rules instead of using someone elses that I didn't care for. _ 

*6. What are the setting's weak points?*
JO: So many characters can make it hard to keep track
JS: we're stuck in the wilderness.
PO: Would like to have more background on recent history, legendary heroes,
and creation myths.  That is, what did Jerrin know before hearing Golthar's rant?
_JCP: I do have a lot of the Cosmology and Pantheon information, and I will peel out what isn't common knowledge, what may be discovered, and notes to myself.  I hope to post much of this soon, as well as more on Kargam and a few of the other towns that commoners have heard of and know something about.  _ 

*7. Do you feel your character was fully involved in the campaign?  If no, why not?*
JO: Yes
JS: I do
PO: Yes
_JCP: Excellent.  And now I can get rid of all those pesky ex-PCs.  _

*8. Do you feel that PC advancement (leveling) is too fast, too slow or just right?*
JO: I'm satisfied
JS: about right
PO: Just right for a biweekly game.
JCP: Cool.

*9. Do you feel that PC rewards (monetary/magical/recognition/etc) were too much, too little or just right?*
JO: It made sense, I think
JS: on a scale of 1-100.. about a 42
PO: About right.  The money isn't much good without the chance to spend it
on gear or crafting items, of course, so I hope we will have that
chance.
_JCP: Magic items have been a little scarce in the party, but the cash has been above average.  There will be opportunities to earn more of each as we progress.  _ 

*10. Do you feel NPCs and encounters were memorable and individualized or did they all seem the same?*
JO: A lot of variety among NPCs
JS: Yes.
PO: Memorable and distinctive.
_JCP: Cool, sometimes it's hard for me to tell, as RP'ing the motivations of a gopher or other tertiary NPCs may seem a bit plastic from my point of view. _ 

*11a. Who was your favorite NPC?* 
JO: Pitor
JS: the horse thief woman (Fyodoryll)
PO: Liked a lot, but no real favorite.
JCP: Of course, I liked Golthar.  He was spinning things with nearly everyone.  

*11b. Who was annoying?* 
JO: The head sage
JS: 
PO: Loshad was the most annoying, followed by Taras and Martin.
_JCP: Monkey-child.  Lots of work to flesh out the race, background, beliefs, etc., only to disappear..._ 

*11c. Who did you hate?*
JO: Mirren
JS:
PO: Hated the Wolfskull Clan in the sense
that you're supposed to hate a villain.  They were built up to as the
biggest and baddest of the tribes.
_JCP: Martin is a muscle headed mooch.  Sometimes I like to role-play miscreants like that, but couldn't get into him. _ 

*12. Do you feel combats were good fun, too easy, too hard, or boring?*
JO: Fun and hard 
JS: Fun
PO: Good fun.  Large combats do take a while, and it seems to be magnified
when the combatants move around a lot.  Hopefully we'll ditch the
excess NPCs back in the city or camp.  I know that the summonings slow
down combat a bit, so I will try to save them for when they are really
needed. 
_JCP: They were awesome.  I have things in mind as to how a battle might progress and how the NPCs would behave, then the battle starts taking unexpected turns that throw me a curve.  I like it.  _ 

*13. What types of adventures would you like to see in the future?  Do you prefer city, dungeon, outdoor, or other adventures/encounters? * 
JO: I don't have much preference
JS: some City
PO: Fine with any.  Outdoor is best suited to my character (who now
actually *can* track), but other PCs will shine in dungeons or cities.
As far as a specific type of adventure... I would like to face a
CR-equal dragon.  *NOT* higher CR than the party, at least not for our
first dragon, as they appear to be highly overpowered for their CR. 
But an equal-CR dragon would be an interesting challenge and it is the
iconic monster of the game.
_JCP: I plan to keep things open here on out, so whatever mischief is uncovered is where you can head to. _ 

*14. Is there too much or too little action vs. role-playing?  Which would you like to see more of?*
JO: I like both
JS: the mix is great where it is
PO: Good balance.  The combats do often start with role-playing as we try
to negotiate, threaten, or trick our way out of a fight.  And then it
turns into the action part where we tend to be more successful.
_JCP: I liked the way things had been going, and will keep them close to the same. _ 

*15. Is using ENWorld a pain in the neck?  Would you prefer that the session write-ups & other info was send out via email, or on a dedicated website?  * 
JO: I would prefer getting e-mails
JS: emailed would be great
PO: ENWorld isn't too bad, but Yahoo groups does load much faster.
_JCP: If I learn how, I will attempt to set up a web page.  It might not look as slick as ENWorld, but it would likely be much much faster so we can check things out better at work or wherever.  Keep in mind this will be a slow project, as I have been meaning to do this for about 6 months... I'm such a slacker._

*16. Would you like to pitch in $2 or so per session to order food, drinks, and other goodies, or would you prefer it as is?  * 
JO: I would like to pitch in for food
JS: I could afford $2 a seession or continue the way we are.
PO: 
_JCP: Great, I will send out a 'menu' so that we can figure out what we would want to have each session.  It will be delivery for the first couple, pizza most likely, and we can go from there.  At $2-3 per person we should be able to cover the cost for a huge pie and a 2-liter for drinks._ 

*17a. Are Wednesday nights a good night, or would you like to switch to another evening?  * 
JO: Any weeknight is good
JS: Wed is fine.
PO: Wednesday nights are good for me, but so are most other nights.
_JCP: Good, I will try to swing any other plans away from Wednesdays._ 

*17b. Would you be willing to do a Saturday or Sunday game for a longer session once a month or so?  * 
JO: I could do a Sunday game once a month
JS: Sat/sun is not really good.
PO: Weekends might be okay once a month if we plan it well in advance.
_JCP: Weekends are tricky for me too, and I was thinking of having it planned well in advance so I can prepare and everyone can mark it in their schedules.  For now, I will send out an email to see if we can do a weekend (sunday) game at the beginning of December.  _ 

*18. Are there any house rules that you don't like? Fumble charts, magic item creation, etc.  * 
JO: I may not understand this enough, but it seems weird that a character at any level has the same percent chance of fumbling
JS: ok with rules.
PO: Have gotten to accept the fumble rules (they aren't egregious, as there
is no "1-in-400 chance per swing to kill yourself" as some tables
have).
As far as magic item creation, I really like the 3E system (especially
with creating scrolls and potions being standard operating procedure
for low-level casters) but I can work in your system.  With luck
points, can ask the recipient of the crafted item to use a point if the
roll fails.
_JCP: I have a critical hit table that I have been working on as well, and hope to have it up and working soon, though I am trying to prevent it from being too complicated so it's easy to remember in game.  
For fumbling, it represents the most dire accidents.  Feats (weapon focus, specialization) and magic items help to mitigate the chances as the PCs go up in level.  So if a PC gains a +2 magic item, that +2 applies to the results chart, lowering the percentage of a fumble.  
The main reason I don't like the 3.0/3.5 item creation system is that it costs XP points to create.  Casters end up getting the short end of it, so using a currency that can be split among the whole party becomes more of a decision per individual, not a harassment of the item creation guy to make something for them.  I also felt that since the items don't cost XP, there needs to be a chance, though small, of failure.  It expresses the quality of materials, knowledge and experience of the art of creation, and how crafting something with magic isn't a science that is 100% safe.  _ 

*19. Are there any rules/classes/PrCs/alternate settings (Arcana Unearthed, Oriental Adventures, Warcraft, etc.) you would like to see added?*
JO: No, I'm not familiar with them
JS: fine with rules
PO: Not really.  I've been playing D&D off and on for over 20 years, and
have not gotten bored with the basic races, classes, and setting.  I
sense that some of the supplements are meant for people who think elves
are boring, or fighters are boring, or whatever.  A little more flavor
is fine, though not essential.
_JCP: Ok, I was toying with having other rules and classes available to use, but I will put my efforts into other things.  _ 

*20. Any other thoughts?*
JO: Thanks for the effort you put into this
JS: no other thoughts
PO: Excellent game.  Thanks for everything.
_JCP: You're welcome, and hope to continue the fun!_


----------



## Tramp4life (Nov 3, 2004)

I like the Mega Damage Threshold rule we worked on in another campaign...I'll try to remember what it was and send it to you.
It made combats short and deadly...


----------



## MarauderX (Nov 29, 2004)

Tramp4life said:
			
		

> I like the Mega Damage Threshold rule we worked on in another campaign...I'll try to remember what it was and send it to you.
> It made combats short and deadly...




I got something that I'd like to try out, based on how well the 'to hit' roll went.  The problem I run into is it has to be easy to use to keep the game moving.  I think we'll try the second hit roll to confirm becomes the amount of damage added to the target.  Example - Varekai strikes at a dragon (AC=22) and rolls a natural 20.  He rolls again to confirm, and gets a 19, but with pluses that ends up being a 29, confirming the critical hit.  The additional damage applied (on top of rolling twice) becomes 29 - 22 = +7.  

It works better than looking things up in charts and requires only 1 roll - the same critical confirmation roll, and doesn't have to be an extra two or three rolls of the dice.

This method slightly lessens the Power Attack method of fighting, as it rewards those with the higher to-hit stats instead of damage for critical hits.  Though with Power Attack the damage applies whether or not a critical hit is made, and is still up to the player to decide.


----------



## MarauderX (Nov 29, 2004)

1) When wildshaping, what equipment stays and what melds? WOTC have
had some online articles that probably go overboard in saying what
stays. But would collar-type items at least remain?

Collar and other applicable items remain.  Armor, backpacks and the like meld, as do all unequiped items.  Magic items still work whether melded or not, so if rings were worn and melded, they still grant their effects but cannot be removed until shape shifted back to normal form.  Hand-held weapons and items meld at the PC's choice.  Items that are worn and not melded do not have an increased chance of falling off, and normal rules apply to disarm/remove the item from the wearer.  

2) What does Jerrin know about the abilities of things he can summon? 
Unicorns (Summon IV), for example, have some nice healing abilities.

Summoned creatures can use all their special attacks and qualities as desired.  Jerrin is aware of all the capabilities of each animal he is capable of summoning.  

3) If you make a wand of a spell that has 1 full round casting time, it
takes 1 full round to use. Can it get disrupted as per spell or not?

Spells activated from a wand can be disrupted, but the DC for concentration checks is lowered by 20.  If grappled or pinned, a wand can be used freely (DC=0), but if damaged while using the wand the caster must overcome the damage dealt-10.  (Normal DC = 10 + damage dealt.)  For example, using a wand Jerrin is struck for 14 points of damage.  He needs to make a DC=4 (10 + 14 - 20) concentration check to complete the spell, and a 1 always fails.  Using a wand does not provoke an AoO, no matter how long the casting time.


----------



## MarauderX (Jan 5, 2005)

*A few more Q & As on rules of engagement:*



> Grappling:  You can attempt to start a grapple multiple times if you
> have multiple attacks.  Black bear does not have Improved Grab, and
> crododile's Improved Grab doesn't work against size M, but both can
> still try to grapple like anybody else, true?




They can still attempt a grapple, yes.  There was a thread waaay back when that applied to this subject that implied there was some sort of penalty.  For now, there is no penalty for any animal to grapple, though that animal will need to successfully hit with one of it's attacks as a regular attack, not a touch attack.  Also, if the grappler doesn't have the appropriate feat (Improved Grapple, Improved Grab, Improved whatever), there will be an AoO.  



> Tripping:  You take an AOO when trying it unarmed, but not if you use a
> tripping weapon (unlike grappling, the AOO hitting does not block the
> attempt).  Seems to be that being unarmed causes the AOO, not the trip
> attempt.  Can you trip with natural weapons?  Does that provoke AOO?
> ...




Natural weapons do not act as tripping weapons, and therefor still incur the AoO if used without the Improved Trip or similar feat.  

For all opponents: If the attack hits successfully, a trip may be attempted whether or not the target takes damage.  So if a creature with DR 20/+5 were to be bitten by said dire wolf, the wolf still gets to make the trip attempt.  



> Aid another: Can you use this action to give someone else a bonus on
> his Grapple check?




On the attack to start the grapple - yes.
On the initial grapple check itself - no.  
In the rounds after which the target has been successfully grappled - yes, as per two or more grappling one opponent.  
I haven't read any rules clarification on this, but this is my initial ruling.


----------



## MarauderX (Apr 19, 2005)

*Litorian Armory Cache*

With the item in one hand and the gem gripped by the other, the enchantments of the weapons within are revealed to them.  


Shield and Sword of Incabulos
“This pair was created in during the third War of the Spine to attract the deadly sniping arrows intended for the magisters that were typically adjacent.  It worked well in the right hands, but many who wielded it fell to the poison arrows that veered to it.  Ultimately the shield was set aside as the war petered out and adorned the Litorian throne room for nearly a millennium.  It was utilized during the War of Abandonment and was rescued from capture to rest here.”
*Large steel shield +2, Arrow Deflection
Longsword +2, Arrow Catching*
Arrow Catching: This ability attracts ranged weapons to it. It has a deflection bonus of +1 against ranged weapons because projectiles and thrown weapons veer toward it. Additionally, any projectile or thrown weapon aimed at a target within 5 feet of the wielder diverts from its original target and targets the bearer instead. (If the wielder has total cover relative to the attacker, the projectile or thrown weapon is not diverted.) Additionally, those attacking the wearer with ranged weapons ignore any miss chances that would normally apply. Projectiles and thrown weapons that have an enhancement bonus higher than the item’s bonus are not diverted to the wielder (but the increased deflection AC bonus still applies against these weapons). The wielder can activate or deactivate this ability with a command word.
Arrow Deflection: A shield with this ability protects the wielder from ranged attacks. Once per round when he would normally be struck by a ranged weapon, he can make a DC 20 Reflex save. If the ranged weapon has an enhancement bonus, the DC increases by that amount. If he succeeds, the shield deflects the weapon. He must be aware of the attack and not flat-footed. Attempting to deflect a ranged weapon doesn’t count as an action. Exceptional ranged weapons, such as boulders hurled by giants or acid arrows, can’t be deflected.

Sword of Zurn
“The sword of Zurn was made for use against dragon-kind after the War of Zurn.  It was later found effective in slashing or piercing through natural scales of any type.  The blade is one of a very few that the dragons had not collected before the War of Abandonment.”
*Longsword +2, +4 vs. all reptiles (bane)*
Bane: A bane weapon excels at attacking one type or subtype of creature. Against its designated foe, its effective enhancement bonus is +2 better than its normal enhancement bonus. It deals an extra 2d6 points of damage against the foe.  

Short Sword of Light
“Manufactured as a means to bypass the thickest of armor, the dagger has become synonymous with assassins for its devious utility.  The dagger was made from the short lived forge of light in the time of Gilded Peace, and is one of a family of weapons designed to end war by making armor obsolete.”  
*Short Sword +2, Brilliant Energy*
Brilliant Energy: A brilliant energy weapon has its significant portion transformed into light, although this does not modify the item’s weight. It always gives off light as a torch (20-foot radius). A brilliant energy weapon ignores nonliving matter. Armor bonuses to AC (including any enhancement bonuses to that armor) do not count against it because the weapon passes through armor. (Dexterity, deflection, dodge, natural armor, and other such bonuses still apply.) A brilliant energy weapon cannot harm undead, constructs, and objects.  

Rapier of Sepola
“A set of three rapiers were enchanted with a certain bloodlust about them.  This is one of them, and its tip seeks out nerves and arteries of its own accord.  Of elven construction, it was seized after the War of Abandonment and its return was never negotiated before the Litorian desertion.”
*Rapier +2, Keen*
Keen: This ability doubles the threat range of a weapon. Only piercing or slashing weapons can be keen. (If you roll this property randomly for an inappropriate weapon, reroll.) This benefit doesn’t stack with any other effect that expands the threat range of a weapon (such as the keen edge spell or the Improved Critical feat). 

Rapier of Catria
“Catria’s use of politics in unseemly ways was found to stem in many of her enchanted devices.  Her favored weapon was this rapier, and she became well known for soaking the ground with the blood of those whom she dueled.  She was later put on trial for heresy and in an act of defiance pierced herself with the weapon and bled to death.  Though it was originally thought to be cursed, it was used to great affect against humans during the War of Abandonment.”
*Rapier +2, Wounding*
Wounding: A wounding weapon deals 2 points of Constitution damage from blood loss when it hits a creature (DC 25 Fortitude to negate). A critical hit does not multiply the Constitution damage. Creatures immune to critical hits (such as plants and constructs) are immune to the Constitution damage dealt by this weapon.  

Axe of Ventel
“The vagabond Ventel rose from a foot soldier in the ashes of the first War of the Spine.  He earned respect by purely ignoring any previous methodology of conduct or war, and his axe became the symbol of his defiant army.  At the start of the second war, his lack of disciplined preparation and strategy led to his defeat at the Mines of Colebore.  The axe was then wielded by his son in the same manner, and he never lived long enough to have an heir.”
*Axe +2, Anarchic*
Anarchic: An anarchic weapon is chaotically aligned and infused with the power of chaos. It makes the weapon chaos-aligned and thus bypasses the corresponding damage reduction. It deals an extra 2d6 points of damage against all of lawful alignment. It bestows one negative level on any lawful creature attempting to wield it. The negative level remains as long as the weapon is in hand and disappears when the weapon is no longer wielded. This negative level never results in actual level loss, but it cannot be overcome in any way (including restoration spells) while the weapon is wielded. Bows, crossbows, and slings so crafted bestow the chaotic power upon their ammunition.  

Axe of Konik
“This axe was made for the obese warrior Konik, as he hated more than anything to chase a harrying or fleeing opponent.  Konik used his axe in every battle he had fought, and his axe was finally retired when he fell to the Duergar in the tar pits several hundred years ago.”
*Axe +2, Throwing, Returning*
Throwing: This ability can only be placed on a melee weapon. A melee weapon crafted with this ability gains a range increment of 10 feet and can be thrown by a wielder proficient in its normal use. 
Returning: This special ability can only be placed on a weapon that can be thrown. A returning weapon flies through the air back to the creature that threw it. It returns to the thrower just before the creature’s next turn (and is therefore ready to use again in that turn).  Catching a returning weapon when it comes back is a free action. If the character can’t catch it, or if the character has moved since throwing it, the weapon drops to the ground in the square from which it was thrown.

Harpoon of Hiwumu
“Hiwumu excelled at striking down flying enemies, and often his targets were the largest foes in order to protect his minions.  During the second War of the Spine one of his adversaries that fell from the sky by chance landed squarely on Hiwumu, and when the weakened foe recovered the spear was found protruding from Hiwumu’s chest.”
*Spear +2, Distance, Strength Sapping*
Distance: This property can only be placed on a ranged weapon. A weapon of distance has double the range increment of other weapons of its kind.  
Strength Sapping: This ability draining effect lasts for an hour if the target is struck and fails the save.  The spear does d4+1 Strength damage unless the target saves versus DC 20 Fortitude.   

Bow of Piwen
“Piwen was an elf that was fearless of weather, and it is said he captured the power of lightning in his bow during a fierce storm.  From then on he led his forces into battle only when the weather suited him – he led his army at the front of thunderstorms.  The storm finally collected its price during the War of Abandonment when he was struck down during a prolonged siege of Zitauqua.”
*Longbow +2, Shock*
Shock: Upon command, a shock weapon is sheathed in crackling electricity. The electricity does not harm the wielder. The effect remains until another command is given. A shock weapon deals an extra 1d6 points of electricity damage on a successful hit. Bows, crossbows, and slings so crafted bestow the electricity energy upon their ammunition. 

Warhammer of Buzzil
“This hammer was passed through the bloodline of Buzzil for millennia before their lust for fighting was bred out of them.  In its waning years the hammer has been used as a tool for inspirational effect and entertainment.  It was last used in battle in skirmishes before the first War of the Spine.”
*Warhammer +2, Terror*
Terror: On command, this weapon causes the wielder’s clothes and appearance to transform into an illusion of darkest horror such that living creatures in a 30-foot cone become panicked as if by a fear spell.  The Will DC is equal to the Intimidation skill check made by the wielder. They take a –2 morale penalty on saving throws, and they flee from the wielder. The wielder may use this ability one time per day. 

Blade of Yussid
“The Yussid Inquisition inspired this intimidating sword to be created.  The Inquisition focused on purging heretics from the corrupt courts of nature, and was supposed to discern those who were undermining their reputation.  Yussid, the main Inquisitor, carved his way through aged spiritual guides and deranged cultists alike until it was found that the blade could not tell the difference.  Yussid was then put on trial for the negligent murders, and he and his troupe were executed.”
*Greatsword +2, Shifter’s Bane*
Shifter’s Bane: This sword has blades of alchemical silver. The weapon deals an extra 2d6 points of damage against any creature with the shape-changer subtype. When a shape-changer or a creature in an alternate form (such as a druid using wild shape) is struck by the weapon, it must make a DC 19 Will save or return to its natural form.  

Staff of Syllyd
“The great magister Syllyd used this staff to direct his favored minions – the undead.  He had written volumes on the aspects of undead and he attracted many followers who were enthralled by his insights into necromancy.  However, Syllyd preferred the obedience of the undead to retaining any trainees.  In jealously of the undead, a would-be apprentice stole the staff and proved that the dead have no loyalty.  She forced the undead to devour Syllyd, but then struggled to retain control and was herself eaten alive.”
*Quarterstaff +2, Undead Command*
Undead Command: The magical properties of this 6-foot-long weapon enable its wielder to charm up to 15 HD of undead creatures (Will DC equal to a diplomacy check negates, targets get a +5 bonus if currently under attack by the wielder or his allies), no two of which can be more than 30 feet apart. The wielder can use this effect up to three times per day. The wielder can communicate mentally with the controlled undead.   

Armor of Esogi
“Esogi made this armor for his adolescent brother, Esomi, expecting that broken weapons would pile up around him.  During its first test, weapons did accumulate, but so did Esomi’s blood, as the armor was only effective on weapons that had penetrated its protective barrier.  Esogi swore to never let anyone don the armor, and since none have.”
*Full Plate +2, Shatter*
Shatter: Wearers without the Improved Sunder feat use this armor as a +2 only; wielders with the Improved Sunder feat may attempt to shatter an opponent’s weapon that does more than 5 points of damage once per round as a free action.  The opposed roll includes the sword’s +2 enhancement bonus when attempting to strike a foe’s weapon. If successful, the armor deals 1d8+4 points of damage plus the wearer’s Strength modifier to the target weapon (the target weapon’s hardness must still be overcome with each hit). The armor can damage weapons of any type.  

Armor of Arraso
“During the riots prior to the War of Abandonment this armor was made to resist the mob tactics that were being used by humans.  Arraso, the original creator, intended the armor to be a prototype for mass production.  In the early part of the war it had limited use as humans learned to wield the weapons of the elders, and it was clear that the armor was generally obsolete in crowd control.”
*Leather Armor +2, Mercy*
Mercy: This armor transfers 5 points of bludgeoning damage per blow into non-lethal damage.  On command, the armor suppresses this ability until commanded to resume it.  

Hide of Miruka-Tabuset
“The defeat of the dragon Miruka-Tabuset was a great victory in the opening of the War of Zurn, and this armor was made to antagonize dragons throughout the war.  It was captured by the dragon Maloroku-Luyeow toward the end of the war and re-emerged later during the War of Abandonment when it was learned Maloroku-Luyeow and others had joined the elves, and she had given the armor to a human to wear into battle.  During the war, the dragon Thermoleth then had armor made out of Maloroku-Luyeow’s hide to set an example.”
*Hide Armor +2, Dragon Hide*
Dragon Hide: This +2 hide armor is made from dragon hide and has a base AC bonus of +5, for a total of +7. It is treated as studded leather in terms of weight and armor check penalty. In addition, this armor deals an additional 1d6 points of damage on any successful charge attack made by the wearer, including a mounted charge.  

Scimitar of Junek
“Junek fashioned this scimitar to freely swim without needing to change his appearance.  He later became a versatile scout during war, and then disappeared mysteriously.  His trademark scimitar was later found amongst a den of harpies.”
*Scimitar +2, Sea kith*
Sea kith: This scimitar is decorated with a wave and fish motif. The wielder of this weapon is treated as unarmored for purposes of Swim checks. The wearer can breathe underwater and can converse with any creature with a language that breathes water.  

Mace of Sihozi
“Sohizi’s last weapon to be made was this mace, as he had lost part of his mind in doing so.  It suited his new berserk method of attack well as he recklessly charged into battle to beat senselessly on enemies’ shields.  Sohizi’s inability to comprehend his own past creations led to his doom when he disintegrated his laboratory, tower, and himself in an inexplicable incident.”
*Heavy Mace +2, Bashing*
Bashing: A weapon with this special ability is designed to perform a bash. A bashing weapon deals damage as if it were a weapon of two die categories larger (a Medium mace thus deals 1d12 points of damage versus 1d8).


----------

